# [December 6, 2017] Indiana State (3-4) at North Texas (4-5)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs.*







*Indiana State Sycamores (3-4) vs. North Texas Mean Green (4-5)

UNT Coliseum - Denton, Texas
Wednesday, December 6
8:00 PM EST Tip*​


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Our guys get time off while UNT has two more games before our matchup. Their leading scorer is a kid out of Chicago that we looked into, Roosevelt Smart.

http://www.espn.com/mens-college-basketball/team/_/id/249/north-texas-mean-green


----------



## BrokerZ

I'll be in the house for this one, and I'm bringing a few rowdy friends with me.  I can almost guarantee we'll be the loudest in the arena.  The Super Pit, as UNT affectionately refers to their arena, doesn't draw all that well.  The team hasn't been good for a while.

Anyway...I'm very much looking forward to this game.  I don't get to see the Sycamores live all too often other than in St. Louis each year.  I also think this is a very winnable game, so there's that.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Our guys get time off while UNT has two more games before our matchup. Their leading scorer is a kid out of Chicago that we looked into, Roosevelt Smart.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/mens-college-basketball/team/_/id/249/north-texas-mean-green



Their next two games are against some good teams....Oklahoma and UT Arlington.


----------



## BrokerZ

TreeTop said:


> Their next two games are against some good teams....Oklahoma and UT Arlington.



That UT Arlington game on Saturday will be on ESPN3 for those interested in scouting our next opponent.


----------



## BankShot

TreeTop said:


> Their next two games are against some good teams....Oklahoma and UT Arlington.



Giving OK a game in Norman - 75-65 w/ 3:45 min left. NT is young w/ an enthusiastic NEW HC (prior 2 yrs. as HC @ Ark St).
Went toe to toe w/ the much larger Sooners, but key turnovers late in the game have cost 'em! 82-72 final. 

Writeup:
http://www.dentonrc.com/sports/mean-green/2017/12/01/mens-basketball-phenom-young-leads-ou-past-unt


----------



## BallyPie

BrokerZ said:


> I'll be in the house for this one, and I'm bringing a few rowdy friends with me.  I can almost guarantee we'll be the loudest in the arena.  The Super Pit, as UNT affectionately refers to their arena, doesn't draw all that well.  The team hasn't been good for a while.
> 
> Anyway...I'm very much looking forward to this game.  I don't get to see the Sycamores live all too often other than in St. Louis each year.  I also think this is a very winnable game, so there's that.



Sweet!!....nothing like being in an "away" arena and seeing a Tree win.....hell.....given our home attendance lately, I'd rather watch us on the road than at Hulman Center.  My favorite place in the Valley to walk out of after a Tree win is SIU Arena...for one...it's just so hard to win there....and two, the crowd murmuring on the way out is classic.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BallyPie said:


> Sweet!!....nothing like being in an "away" arena and seeing a Tree win.....hell.....given our home attendance lately, I'd rather watch us on the road than at Hulman Center.  My favorite place in the Valley to walk out of after a Tree win is SIU Arena...for one...it's just so hard to win there....and two, the crowd murmuring on the way out is classic.



5 wins in our last 17 seasons at SIU Arena... In other words, don't hold your breath.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Make the drive from San Antonio to Denton? Traffic on I35 is only reason I won't be making the trip. Go Trees!


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Make the drive from San Antonio to Denton? Traffic on I35 is only reason I won't be making the trip. Go Trees!



lol - You can thank NAFTA & Laredo for that...I used to make expedite runs from Detroit to the warehouses in Laredo. Not a bad trip until you hit Dallas-Ft. Worth, the "Los Angeles" of TX.:hypnotized:


----------



## BrokerZ

BallyPie said:


> Sweet!!....nothing like being in an "away" arena and seeing a Tree win.....hell.....given our home attendance lately, I'd rather watch us on the road than at Hulman Center.  My favorite place in the Valley to walk out of after a Tree win is SIU Arena...for one...it's just so hard to win there....and two, the crowd murmuring on the way out is classic.



Checking in on the main UNT basketball message board, they're pulling about 500 or so fans per game right now.  At least our guys will be used to playing in a rather empty arena.


----------



## TreeTop

Based on our first home game of the FOOTBALL season, the current student body is hungry for some athletic success.  They showed up in droves to that game.  And even at the Air Force game....they may not have been standing during the game, and they weren't overly animated, BUT they did show up to see our 2-4 team play.

If we can string together some wins, and enter MVC play with a winning record, and then NOT lay an egg the beginning of the conference season, I truly believe the Forest will be BACK and in full force.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

35 Around Temple,Waco Austin is such a disaster!


----------



## BallyPie

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> 5 wins in our last 17 seasons at SIU Arena... In other words, don't hold your breath.



I was there for 2 of those.......was there for the Devonte game winner....


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I didn't find 35 too terrible when I drove on that route (from Laredo to Dallas) last month. The traffic was kind of heavy, but it made it less boring imo. But then again I love to drive and was on my way back home from Mazatlan, Mexico. 

But honestly a 5 hour drive (one way) just to watch a 2 hour long basketball game is probably too much for me even.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

From 4-3 to 4-5 while we've been at home resting. Even though this is a road game and they're always difficult, this should be a win, no? 

North Texas is ranked 287th on KenPom with a 152 SOS rank.


----------



## TreeTop

Absolutely should be a win.

Therefore...we'll prob lose.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

TreeTop said:


> Absolutely should be a win.
> 
> Therefore...we'll prob lose.



by 20---sooms stuff like this happens


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Back In Action At North Texas Wednesday Night*






Indiana State Basketball hits the road on Wednesday, December 6 against North Texas of Conference-USA. Tip-off is set for 8:00 pm (ET) from UNT Coliseum, dubbed 'The Super Pit'  and will be televised via a pay-per-view web stream on C-USA.tv. The game will also be broadcast on WIBQ 97.9 FM as well as streamed (audio) on GoSycamores.com. Indiana State is 3-4 on the season coming off a 74-64 victory against Air Force in the MVC/Mountain West Challenge. Brenton Scott and Jordan Barnes each scored 25 points in the game. UNT has dropped a pair of road games in a row and enter the game with a 4-5 record. The Mean Green are led by Roosevelt Smart who averages 17.1 points per game. 

More...


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> From 4-3 to 4-5 while we've been at home resting. Even though this is a road game and they're always difficult, this should be a win, no?
> 
> North Texas is ranked 287th on KenPom with a 152 SOS rank.



It definitely should be a win...on the road or not...we're better than UNT.  They're an odd team to scout, though.  They're very guard-heavy so most of their scoring comes from the backcourt, but they do have an interesting post player - Zachary Simmons.  He's a freshman but has come on and played pretty well over their last few games.  I've yet to see any UNT games live, but Simmons' stats and the feedback in the local papers and message boards say that he may be a nuisance.  

UNT also isn't very deep, they turn the ball over a lot, they don't shoot it all that well from three, and they don't rebound particularly well.  We match up just fine with them, and I see no reason why we shouldn't come out with a W.  If we don't, it'll be more about how we played poorly versus how UNT played.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like UNT will also be down a man.

http://www.dentonrc.com/sports/mean-green/2017/12/05/notebook-unt-shorthanded-game-indiana-state


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looks like UNT will also be down a man.
> 
> http://www.dentonrc.com/sports/mean-green/2017/12/05/notebook-unt-shorthanded-game-indiana-state



Why does it scare me going into a road game when it seems we should do really well and come home with a W?  Our guys need to develop a killer instinct and it need to start with the Mean Green.  There may not be too many opportunities to display a killer instinct this season--when one presents itself, we need to take advantage of it.


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looks like UNT will also be down a man.
> 
> http://www.dentonrc.com/sports/mean-green/2017/12/05/notebook-unt-shorthanded-game-indiana-state



True, but after one glances at their guard DEPTH, the factor holds more psychological weight than anything else. 

https://www.sports-reference.com/cbb/schools/north-texas/2018.html

They get a lot of "junk" points INSIDE, which is my primary concern. That coupled w/ "home cooking" can be a deadly duo.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looks like UNT will also be down a man.
> 
> http://www.dentonrc.com/sports/mean-green/2017/12/05/notebook-unt-shorthanded-game-indiana-state



Duffy was one of their primary threats from three.  After him, there's not much outside shooting on the UNT team.  Duffy started the year off slowly, but he's been shooting around 50% from three their last 2-3 games.  This hurts their depth quite a bit.


----------



## BankShot

BrokerZ said:


> Duffy was one of their primary threats from three.  After him, there's not much outside shooting on the UNT team.  Duffy started the year off slowly, but he's been shooting around 50% from three their last 2-3 games.  This hurts their depth quite a bit.



For someone that plays *21 mpg* and is *1.3/3.9 3's per game* and avg *7.2 pts*., I'm not that impressed, especially given that he's a Sr. His "production" can be easily replaced. Smart takes the majority of their 3's.


----------



## TreeTop

It's Game Day and I have to wonder...

Will we play good defense?
Will we shoot well?
Will we limit our turnovers?
Will Barnes and Scott combine for 50 points.
Will Huennermann see the floor?
Did I spell Huennermann right?
Will Hughes play 20 minutes?
Will Thomas play 20 minutes?
Are all your ex's in Texas?
Is everything bigger in Texas?
Did Oswald act alone?
Who will be our starting five?
Who will be our finishing five?
Will we leave The Lone Star State with a .500 record and a chance to hit the reset button on the season?


----------



## BrokerZ

BankShot said:


> For someone that plays *21 mpg* and is *1.3/3.9 3's per game* and avg *7.2 pts*., I'm not that impressed, especially given that he's a Sr. His "production" can be easily replaced. Smart takes the majority of their 3's.



I didn't say he was their only three point shooter.  I said that was his main weapon he added to the team.  In UNT's last 4 games, Duffy is shooting 50% from three.  He's definitely one less threat on the outside to where we can focus more on Smart...who's obviously their best player...but Duffy's production cannot be "easily replaced." 

They simply don't have a replacement for him.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TreeTop said:


> It's Game Day and I have to wonder...
> 
> Will we play good defense?
> Will we shoot well?
> Will we limit our turnovers?
> Will Barnes and Scott combine for 50 points.
> Will Huennermann see the floor?
> Did I spell Huennermann right?
> Will Hughes play 20 minutes?
> Will Thomas play 20 minutes?
> Are all your ex's in Texas?
> Is everything bigger in Texas?
> Did Oswald act alone?
> Who will be our starting five?
> Who will be our finishing five?
> Will we leave The Lone Star State with a .500 record and a chance to hit the reset button on the season?



Will we play good defense? 

With lack of shooters, I'm going to say yes. Should be an easier to execute defensive game plan.

Will we shoot well?

That's always the $10,000 question, isn't it? 

Will we limit our turnovers?

If the one above was the $10k question, this is a double-or-nothing bet. 

Will Barnes and Scott combine for 50 points.

If they do, I'd imagine we coasted to a win.

Will Huennermann see the floor?

No, but if he does, it should mean we're up BIG or there was a bench clearing brawl and we had a bunch of people ejected.

Did I spell Huennermann right? 

How do you spell supercalifragilisticexpialidocious? Did I spell it right? Does it matter? 

Will Hughes play 20 minutes?

No, 10-15 range.

Will Thomas play 20 minutes?

He should. This seems like a good matchup for him. Guess it depends on if A) Kessinger starts again and B) how he plays when he does spell him. 

Are all your ex's in Texas?

No.

Is everything bigger in Texas?

No.

Did Oswald act alone?

No.

Who will be our starting five?

Barnes, Scott, Davis, Kessinger, Murphy -- they won last game so I don't think Lansing changes unless the pre-scout showed a big potential mismatch that he wants to exploit out of the gate.

Who will be our finishing five?

I hope it is Knight, Deady, Claycomb, Demo and Hunnybun. 

Will we leave The Lone Star State with a .500 record and a chance to hit the reset button on the season?


----------



## BrokerZ

Preview article from the local Denton, TX newspaper:

http://www.dentonrc.com/sports/mean-green/2017/12/06/chalk-talk-indiana-state-unt


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Will we play good defense?

*Yes - we've had plenty of time to prepare I think it will be one of our better defensive efforts.*

Will we shoot well?

*I doubt it... lol We will shoot well enough to win how is that*

Will we limit our turnovers?

*I think we will take decent care of the basketball. Maybe 13 turnovers - I can live with that.*

Will Barnes and Scott combine for 50 points.

*Nope. We need them both to share the ball a little bit more. Truth be told they've had enough volume opportunities to average that on the season.*

Will Huennermann see the floor?
*Nope. A wasted season.*

Did I spell Huennermann right?
*Doubt it by a lot.*

Will Hughes play 20 minutes?
*Maybe. Depends how Lansing decides to use his bench and how deep he wants to go. If he's looking for a shooter to spread the floor then Demonte is probably a better option at this point (but not to play 20 mins. just cuts into Hughes time to answer the question) If he's looking for an aggressive spark off the bench then Hughes is probably the better option. Just depends. So far this season Hughes has provided more production of the two - but it hasn't been as cut and dry for me as it has others.*

Will Thomas play 20 minutes?
*I think Lansing gets him back involved but he's going to have to earn that kind of playing time. He's played himself out of minutes early this season where as a guy like Hughes has played himself into more playing time. *

Are all your ex's in Texas?
*I can't think of any off hand.*

Is everything bigger in Texas?
*I did Ironman Texas last May and it was my first time in the state - I was pretty impressed. But damn it was hot. *

Did Oswald act alone?
*Don't know enough about it to say.*

Who will be our starting five?
*Barnes
Scott
Davis
Kessinger
Murphy*

Who will be our finishing five?
*Barnes 
Scott
Key
Davis
Murphy*

Will we leave The Lone Star State with a .500 record and a chance to hit the reset button on the season?[/QUOTE]
*To be clear the reset button was hit after the Ball State game. I think we will win tonight.*


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores are currently 2 point favorites tonight in Vegas.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Hopefully we fight hard for this win so we can get back to .500. Indianapolis is definitely a game we should win and I think we should probably beat Green Bay as well. It would be nice to see us get up to 6-4 and get back on track.


----------



## BankShot

BrokerZ said:


> I didn't say he was their only three point shooter.  I said that was his main weapon he added to the team.  In UNT's last 4 games, Duffy is shooting 50% from three.  He's definitely one less threat on the outside to where we can focus more on Smart...who's obviously their best player...but Duffy's production cannot be "easily replaced."
> 
> They simply don't have a replacement for him.



We'll see how this kid does tonight...hell, he might be RS.

http://www.meangreensports.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/umoja_gibson_1043431.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Key getting the start over Davis? 

Barnes, Scott, Key, Kessinger and Murphy


----------



## Jason Svoboda

For those that don't want to fork over $7, there is a link on FirstRowSports.

http://ifirstrowus.eu/watch/603640/1/watch-north-texas-vs-indiana-state.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Key with a floater for the first bucket.  2-0 Sycamores.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 16 media timeout.

UNT 9, Sycamores 7.

Gonna shoot 40 threes tonight eh?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Rickman and Thomas in for Murph and Kessinger.

Davis sick or in the dog house?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Murph in for Rick in 2 minutes. Sigh.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Demo in for Key.

Alright, say what?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Rickman back in for Murph and Knight in for Barnes.

Under 12 media timeout. 

UNT 11, Sycamores 9.

1 of 6 from 3 point range for us so far.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Knight, Scott, Demo, Rickman and Key out of the timeout. 

Knight travels by himself at the top of the key. 5th turnover.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Barnes and Kessinger back in for Scott and Knight.

Key feed to Rickman is wide. Another turnover. Can we get a shot up please?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Rickman with a nice move and misses a bunny. DUNK THE BALL RICKMAN.

UNT with a lob. 15-9 UNT. 6-0 run.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Why Jordan Barnes keeps throwing layups up to get blocked is beyond me. What is he doing


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Murph and Davis in for Rick and Demo.

Murph gets a hook to rattle in. 15-11 UNT.

UNT with a running banker. 17-11.

Davis with a 3. 17-14. 

Pace is picking up a bit.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Davis with back-to-back 3s. 

17 all now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Why Jordan Barnes keeps throwing layups up to get blocked is beyond me. What is he doing



He has got to develop a floater with his size limitations.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 8 media timeout.

All knotted up at 17. 

Anyone know why Davis was buried on the bench tonight?


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Why Jordan Barnes keeps throwing layups up to get blocked is beyond me. What is he doing



Still not home...but have noticed that as well this year. Probably learned it from his backcourt mate. It should be straight line drive and easy layup or they should have to pull up at the foul line for a J or pass. 8 out of 10 times those two probe and shoot that deep and it is a disaster


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Same lineup back out of TO.

UNT with a missed 3 at shot clock buzzer but get OR.

Barnes with good D on the perimeter. Airball. 

Davis misses a J but Murph fouled on OR.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Barnes misses a 3 of semi Murph screen.

Barnes steals and misses but Davis OR putback. 

Sycamores with a lead, 19-17.


----------



## treeman

Would love to hear more about Davis not starting. Comes in AFTER knight and demo and gets 8 quick points...Before the game started I was gonna joke about Lansing wanting to match up with UNT with Knight and Demo, and he actually did.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Scott with the shot at the rim and gets it to drop and is fouled. Took it in at like 3 guys. 

FT is no good. 21-17 Sycamores.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hughes in for Murph, Thomas in for Kessinger. Going small.

UNT bailed out on a bad call. That kid tripped.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNT with a 3 off the inbound pass. 21-20 Sycamores.

Davis lost it and is tied up. 4:37 left in the half. 

Barnes misses a floater at the buzzer but Thomas with the OR and is fouled. Crowd doesn't like the call. 

Thomas nails both. 23-20.


----------



## Southgrad07

If he broke team rules or shit I'm good with coach holding him accountable..but coach needs to make that known because if it is because of a bad practice the day before or something then that shit is crazy. Can get not starting him for a bad practice..but to have him come in after those guys this late is nuts unless he broke some sort of rule..


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores force a shot clock violation.

Under 4 media timeout.

23-20 Sycamores.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thomas with a lazy post feed and UNT pokes it out. 

Rickman in for Thomas. 

Rick blocked at the rim. Man, kid just has problems finishing.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Ya all are seeing why Rickman doesn’t play. 

Great pass from Hughes and Rickman needs to repostion rather than just turn and dunk - gets blocked. His offensive game is VERY limited.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Barnes fouls on drive.

UNT splits the pair. 23-21 Sycamores.

Davis airballs a 3. 

UNT bricks a 3 but gets bad bounce. Davis with a block.

Scott misses a 3. 

UNT banks a left hand hook over Rick.

23 all.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Rickman has also been beat on D twice at the rim now. Not a good half from him at all.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Key with a 3 and then a floater. 

Timeout UNT.

Sycamores 28, UNT 23. 1:02 left.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Key has made a couple bad turnovers this half but your seeing the full display offensively from here in this half. Quite the show from the young man.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Rickman has also been beat on D twice at the rim now. Not a good half from him at all.



And Murph has had 10 put on him... none of our bigs have done shit tonight. They're all just fucking soft on defense. Drives me nuts.

Just once I want Murph, Kessinger, Rickman or Thomas to put someone in the front row.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Key has made a couple bad turnovers this half but your seeing the full display offensively from here in this half. Quite the show from the young man.



Honestly, aside from Davis first 3 minutes, Key has been the only saving grace tonight.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Barnes misses at the rim and UNT rims out a 3 at the buzzer. 

30-23 Sycamores. 

Surprisingly, got the 3 point FG% up to 33% after starting like 1-6. 4-12.


----------



## BrokerZ

There are quite possibly only 300 or so people here tonight. One of the weirdest arenas I’ve ever been too. It’s so quiet, you can hear the cheerleaders pom-poms rustle together.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Took much better care of the ball the last 5 to 10 minutes of the half. 

Ending the half on a Barnes missed layup just drives me crazy. That dude has to either be able to stop and pop or just kick the ball out - quit trying to finish at the rim. 

Key and Davis pretty much carried us that half. Didn't get much from anyone else. 

Kessinger - nuthin

Scott - nuthin

Barnes - nuthin 

Thomas - nuthin

Rickman - nuthin 

You get the point... A few highlights from those guys but not much to get excited about... Pretty darn good defense that half but North Texas making it pretty easy on us with bad shots and being careless with the rock.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> And Murph has had 10 put on him... none of our bigs have done shit tonight. They're all just fucking soft on defense. Drives me nuts.
> 
> Just once I want Murph, Kessinger, Rickman or Thomas to put someone in the front row.



Murph always gets the bad rap from people but Rickman is no savior sir. He's just as brutal.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Key 11 points on 4-4 shooting, 3 boards, 1 assist, 1 steal but 3 turnovers.
Davis with 8 points on 3-5 shooting, 2 boards, 1 assist, 1 block and 1 steal. 
Barnes and Scott with 5 points on 2-11 shooting. 

Our big production:

Murph 2 points, 1 board
Thomas 4 points, 1 board
Rickman 0 points, 0 boards, 2 blocks
Kessinger 0 points, 0 boards


----------



## BrokerZ

There are actually a decent number of sycamore fans here. Probably 30-40 or so.


----------



## Bluethunder

Not bad to have a 7 point lead with two of our best shooters/scorers struggling.  With the exception of three Key TOs, kid has been solid.  

Hopefully we can pick up in the second half right where we left off.  If the second half can be more like the last ten minutes and less like the first, we will be fine.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Murph always gets the bad rap from people but Rickman is no savior sir. He's just as brutal.



Does he? If he isn't scoring, he is what he is... undersized and slow and a defensive liability. Would be different if he had some Myles Walker in him and played bigger. Unfortunately, he doesn't. Just once I'd love to see him put a fucking forearm into someone going to the rim and let them know that shit ain't going down. Set the tone. God knows he has the body for it.

Even if Rickman doesn't give you anything offensively, he is still giving you rim protection. 

At the end of the night, both leave a LOT to be desired. All of our bigs do at this point.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> There are actually a decent number of sycamore fans here. Probably 30-40 or so.



Tell them to join the site.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Also, something to note just because I just saw some of the UNT first half highlights, one of the buckets on Rick and 2 of them on Murph were because they had to help on Barnes and Scott getting beat and ended up being out of position. So it isn't all on the big fellas. If their guards are getting beat and we help, odds are they're going to get a good look if the opponent makes the pass.

The staff needs to figure out something when Barnes gets taken off the dribble.


----------



## treeman

Davis not starting 2nd half...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

The firstrow feed just went down. Can someone do updates please?


----------



## LoudNProud

Barnes with two 3 pointers and a very heads-up play to get possession with us. He tossed it off a defender's knee instead of letting the ball go out of bounds.

ISU-39
UNT- 29


----------



## LoudNProud

Thomas, Davis, Scott, Muphy, Barnes are in.

UNT misses 3 pointer, Murphy rebounds.

Foul on Murphy as he rebounds a missed UNT shot.


----------



## LoudNProud

ISU in a 2-3 zone. UNT scores on a turnaround jumper, Murphy fouls.

UNT makes the FT. 39-32 Sycamores. 16:15 left


----------



## LoudNProud

Murphy misses a hook, UNT scores on a runner. 39-34 Sycamores. 

BS makes a floater. 41-34 Sycamores.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

J

Freaking

B


----------



## LoudNProud

Murphy blocks a shot, Barnes makes another 3. 44-34 Sycamores.

Davis grabs a rebound. Scott misses a 3


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Thought JB had a pretty poor first half.

He’s been very tough this half. No turnovers and making some tough shots.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Tell them to join the site.



I’m on it. I’m the loudest person here by far so I’m already making a name for myself.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

LoudNProud said:


> Murphy blocks a shot, Barnes makes another 3. 44-34 Sycamores.
> 
> Davis grabs a rebound. Scott misses a 3



Good on you for the updates!!! Im watching but many are not.


----------



## LoudNProud

UNT makes a 3 (Smart) 44-37 Sycamores

Thomas misses a turnaround on the baseline, UNT rebounds. 
Foul on UNT (over the back) as they throw it up at our end. 13:16 left.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BrokerZ said:


> I’m on it. I’m the loudest person here by far so I’m already making a name for myself.



Act your age...


----------



## LoudNProud

Rickman misses a layup, UNT rebounds. 

Rickman fouls on a drive. UNT makes both. 44-38 Sycamores.


----------



## LoudNProud

Scott misses a jumper, UNT rebounds. Rickman called for a goaltending. 44-40 Sycamores. 11:46 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Act your age...



He's just trying to keep your spirit alive on the road.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Rickman. Brutal


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Act your age...



Trust me - it’s not taking much to be th loudest.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> He's just trying to keep your spirit alive on the road.



No.

Idea.

What.

Your.

Talking.

About.


----------



## LoudNProud

Kessinger makes 10 ft. floater. 46-40 Sycamores.

Foul called on BS. Sounds like it was a hard foul, though unintentional? (Hard to know for sure just from the radio)


----------



## LoudNProud

UNT travels. Murphy tries to get to the rim and doesn't, but is fouled. FTs coming.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

LoudNProud said:


> Kessinger makes 10 ft. floater. 46-40 Sycamores.
> 
> Foul called on BS. Sounds like it was a hard foul, though unintentional? (Hard to know for sure just from the radio)



It was not. Just a foul.


----------



## LoudNProud

Murphy misses 1st FT and 2nd FT. 

UNT scores. 46-42 Sycamores. 10:10 left.


----------



## LoudNProud

Scott misses a 3, UNT rebounds. UNT drives, they miss. Key rebounds and takes it coast to coast for a layup. 48-42 Sycamores.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Key coast to coast layup. 

Scott playing very hard but not making any shots at all. He’s playing within himself just not hitting his shots.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Loyola up 5 on #5 Florida with 10 minutes to play.


----------



## LoudNProud

UNT misses a 3, Davis rebounds. 

Davis Dunks it off a Barnes Assist. 50-42. UNT takes a timeout.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Good... naaa great one hand pass from Barnes to back cutting Davis for an easy dunk. 

Not your traditional back cut - D broke down on backside of play and JB had his head and threw a gem.


----------



## Southgrad07

Just by listening sounds like JB had a shit first half and has been a boss in the second. That is what a leader needs to do. Also sounds like while the bigs haven't been awesome they have at least made some plays this half (minus Rickman)


----------



## LoudNProud

UNT makes a layup, 50-44 Sycamores.

7:25 left

Murphy puts it up, rims out, gets his own rebound, and then put it back in. 52-44 

6:59 left

FT is good. 53-44


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> Just by listening sounds like JB had a shit first half and has been a boss in the second. That is what a leader needs to do. Also sounds like while the bigs haven't been awesome they have at least made some plays this half (minus Rickman)



Basically...

Murph has trouble but battles.

Kessiger has had a better half - made a nice pull up mid range jumper. 

But beyond that Thomas and Rickman haven’t done much.


----------



## LoudNProud

UNT makes a 3. 53-47

Barnes has it stolen. UNT fouled in transition (Davis). UNT now in Bonus. Smart is apparently a 91% FT shooter. 

UNT makes both. 53-49. Sycamores.


----------



## LoudNProud

Davis called for an OF. 

Sycamores take a TO. 

Murphy, Davis, Scott, Barnes, Kessinger on the floor now.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Just letting them hang around too much. Might be in trouble here.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Basically...
> 
> Murph has trouble but battles.
> 
> Kessiger has had a better half - made a nice pull up mid range jumper.
> 
> But beyond that Thomas and Rickman haven’t done much.



Is Thomas playing? Rickman has only played a minute but the UNT stat is sticking on me when I'm looking up Thomas stats.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Is Thomas playing? Rickman has only played a minute but the UNT stat is sticking on me when I'm looking up Thomas stats.



Nevermind, it finally loaded. He's played 6 minutes.


----------



## LoudNProud

UNT makes a layup, 53-51 Sycamores. 5:40 left. 

Barnes make a floater. 55-51. 

Davis grabs rebound off a missed UNT 3.


----------



## LoudNProud

Scott drives in and gets fouled. First FT is good, second is good. 57-51, 4:30 left


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNT's live stats site is much nicer than ours. You can actually see what the player has done in the half. 

Barnes is 4-5 with 1 assist, 1 turnover in the half. 3-4 from 3. He's been the difference.


----------



## LoudNProud

UNT dunks, Key responds with a layup. 59-53

3:45 left

Davis rebounds a UNT miss. 3:30 left. Barnes tries to drive but is rejected.

Foul on Kessinger.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNT live stat link:

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=188901


----------



## SycfromBirth

Jason Svoboda said:


> UNT's live stats site is much nicer than ours. You can actually see what the player has done in the half.
> 
> Barnes is 4-5 with 1 assist, 1 turnover in the half. 3-4 from 3. He's been the difference.



Yes--solid setup...


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> Loyola up 5 on #5 Florida with 10 minutes to play.



Their freshman man big, krutwig I think is his name looks ggggoooooooodddddddd. Old school and knows angles very well


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Both squads scoreless for last 2:30 of the game.


----------



## LoudNProud

59-55 Sycamores. 2:59 left in the game. 

Scott has it knocked out of bounds. 8 seconds left to shoot. Barnes shoots a 3 and misses. 

UNT misses a 3, they get the rebound. 10 foot shot from them misses. Davis gets the rebound. 

Davis is fouled.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Scott tried to turn it over. Davis bailed Sycamores out. Made one of two at the line but very well coulda been a turnover.


----------



## SycfromBirth

Davis has been good on the defensive glass in the second half.

Need to hit our free throws.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Murph had the rebound but he didn’t man the hell up and keep it - they wanted it more and got the layup


----------



## LoudNProud

Davis misses 1st FT, makes the 2nd. 60-55 Sycamores. 1:35 left.

Smart misses a 3. They get the rebound and bank in a layup. 60-57 Sycamores.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Barnes, Scott, Key, Davis and Murph have been on the floor for 5+ minutes now. Looks like Lansing is putting it on them... game is theirs to win.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Murph redemption! Big O board and a dunk!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Of course it’s never easy. 62-60 our ball 29 seconds after the UNT 3


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hit your fucking free throws!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Clutch 4 FTs JB.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

They’ve hit two prayers in a row to make it a 1 pos game


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Clutch 4 FTs JB.



Make it 6.

6-6 from the line. All in the last minute. Clutch.


----------



## treeman

Loyola is gonna beat #5 Florida


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Oh my god. Lmao


----------



## ISUCC

Whew! Ugly or not, a win is a win, especially on the road, we'll take it!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Whew! Ugly or not, a win is a win, especially on the road, we'll take it!



Say what now?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The Sycamores played fine the last 5 mins folks. UNT just hit ridiculous shots. I got nothing. I’ve got no blame to be placed on anyone.


----------



## SycfromBirth

NT's Live Stat broadcast went to shit....had us winning with a 67-66 final....

now they've finally fixed it.


----------



## ISUCC

treeman said:


> Loyola is gonna beat #5 Florida



Now if only SIU can get it's act together and beat St Louis. 

Drake lost big, Illinois State is getting crushed at BYU


----------



## Southgrad07

JB like the stones to make all those FT's. As a squad to not get that last reb is soft..


----------



## ISUCC

OT??? What the heck???

I thought we won??


----------



## Bluethunder

Ohio U game all over again.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> JB like the stones to make all those FT's. As a squad to not get that last reb is soft..



Who should have got it? No video. Sounded like a long rebound by Fritz call.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> JB like the stones to make all those FT's. As a squad to not get that last reb is soft..



Kinda yes - did you see it or hear it? Kinda a wild play and was a scramble - didn't get the feeling they quit on the play but maybe so?? I can't say for certain.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> Ohio U game all over again.



We pissed that game away a few times. We did not piss this game away. They hit shots. The end.


----------



## ISUCC

Bluethunder said:


> Ohio U game all over again.



boy it sure is shaping up that way, blow a consistent 2nd half 10 point lead late and here we go. We better win this time


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Who should have got it? No video. Sounded like a long rebound by Fritz call.



I did not think so. I thought it was a 50/50 ball on an airball that goes to anyone who gets lucky.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I was listening to the Loyola game. That's a pretty impressive win by them. Really hoping we can come up with this win.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Im used to streaming all the games nowadays..forgot how enjoyable it is to actually listen to Fritz..dude is good at his job.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Man, disheartening to lose the lead. This would be a hard one to swallow.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

This is stupid. The shots they have hit this half to make this a game... they had 61 points with 1 min left in the game. They hadn’t hit anything all game and now they’re hitting anything and everything


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Im used to streaming all the games nowadays..forgot how enjoyable it is to actually listen to Fritz..dude is good at his job.




He is even better with Renn on air with him


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Then again we allowed 45 points in the second half soooo.... I’m probably wrong that’s a lot of points.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> This is stupid. The shots they have hit this half to make this a game... they had 61 points with 1 min left in the game. They hadn’t hit anything all game and now they’re hitting anything and everything



Their 3PFG% went from like 13% to 38.1% since that point. Insane.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Man, disheartening to lose the lead. This would be a hard one to swallow.



It’s coming buddy... it’s coming. We’re in trouble.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Not the guy to foul kids... wtf


----------



## ISUCC

TreeTop said:


> Absolutely should be a win.
> 
> Therefore...we'll prob lose.



Good call TreeTop, just the same ole, same ole.


----------



## Southgrad07

Yeah we aren't very good..


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> Yeah we aren't very good..



Nope. We’re not. Lol Not funny but what else you gonna say.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Man. Rough. 

Welp, that's all I need tonight. You guys have a good one.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I want someone at ISU to write me a check for $7 tomorrow. I'm not expecting it but I'm asking for it. 

Oh well...


----------



## Bluethunder

Nothing like ending a shitty day by suffering a shitty loss to a shitty team.

Way to help that conference RPI Sycamores!  Nice to be the anchor around the conferences' neck.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Yeah someone asked me why we had two D2 schools on our schedule this year and I told them we needed the easy wins. Heck we even made it hard against UMSL. We either play up to the competition, down to the competition, or get completely blown out. We never seem to win games big. Anymore it seems like we just fail to win period.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Anyone else get exhausted from all these games they lose that they should win? Lol


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Bluethunder said:


> Nothing like ending a shitty day by suffering a shitty loss to a shitty team.
> 
> Way to help that conference RPI Sycamores!  Nice to be the anchor around the conferences' neck.



Well the conference went 1-3 today and ILST is currently getting blown out by BYU. Loyola beat #5 Florida, but SIU lost to St Louis and Drake got killed by South Dakota.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I want someone at ISU to write me a check for $7 tomorrow. I'm not expecting it but I'm asking for it.
> 
> Oh well...



For what? A ticket for the Indianapolis game on Saturday lol.


----------



## BankShot

There's hope...Saturday Duane Klueh will be on the bench w/ GL. Has DK got any eligibility left?


----------



## BlueBleeder

ISUCC said:


> Good call TreeTop, just the same ole, same ole.



Sadly, this is where we are.  Pathetic way to end a game we had in the bag.  It's like having the same bad dream night after night.  I'm simply disgusted and frankly growing weary of supporting a program that repeatedly shoots itself in the foot, but seems content doing it.  I swear if Lansing comes on the radio and says the same shit all over agaim I may lose my mind.


----------



## SycfromBirth

I'm only looking at the stat line (which doesn't tell the whole story), but BScott had a dreadful night.

6pts on 2-10 shooting.  0-6 from 3.  2-3 from the line.  1 TO. 0 Assists. 3 Rebounds....in 35 minutes.

Because I wasn't watching, I don't know how many total touches he had but he certainly didn't do much with the shots he took.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> For what? A ticket for the Indianapolis game on Saturday lol.



That is how much it cost to buy the PPV from UNT.


----------



## BankShot

SycfromBirth said:


> I'm only looking at the stat line (which doesn't tell the whole story), but BScott had a dreadful night.
> 
> 6pts on 2-10 shooting.  0-6 from 3.  2-3 from the line.  1 TO. 0 Assists. 3 Rebounds....in 35 minutes.
> 
> Because I wasn't watching, I don't know how many total touches he had but he certainly didn't do much with the shots he took.



What about Kessinger...not one (1) 'friggin rebound in what, 28 min?


----------



## SycfromBirth

BankShot said:


> What about Kessinger...not one (1) 'friggin rebound in what, 28 min?



Yeah--I just noticed that as well.

To add some credence to 'Boda's prior comments regarding our bigs, we were soft in the paint.  Got outscored 36-28 in the paint.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycfromBirth said:


> I'm only looking at the stat line (which doesn't tell the whole story), but BScott had a dreadful night.
> 
> 6pts on 2-10 shooting.  0-6 from 3.  2-3 from the line.  1 TO. 0 Assists. 3 Rebounds....in 35 minutes.
> 
> Because I wasn't watching, I don't know how many total touches he had but he certainly didn't do much with the shots he took.



He struggled. Played hard but couldn’t get shots to go. Don’t feel like forced it - just is so on or off. Never in between with him.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BankShot said:


> What about Kessinger...not one (1) 'friggin rebound in what, 28 min?



The rebounds for our 4-5 spots, are pathetic.  I think I could get a few myself.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> He struggled. Played hard but couldn’t get shots to go. Don’t feel like forced it - just is so on or off. Never in between with him.



I know he is working hard.  What i don't understand is guys with respectable athletic ability like Thomas, Rickman or Kessinger not going after rebounds.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> What about Kessinger...not one (1) 'friggin rebound in what, 28 min?



He’s not very good. People keep waiting like he’s just been waking up on the wrong side of the bed or something.


----------



## Jackson0330

Lol!  What did all you expect.  Lansings teams always go in the opposite direction.  Not only is he the worst in game adjuster in college athletics, but his best player is now the his biggest liability..  Put two and two together.  Scott maybe the most selfish player I've ever seen and he doesn't have an once of leadership in that empty tank.  Lansing has, is, and always will be a complete fraud.  Qyidar Davis has gotta be thinking what did I get myself into playing for this joke of a coach.  They're DONE!  I'd fire Lansing dumbass when he stepped foot on the tarmac at Hulman Regional Airport.  Totally unacceptable!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jackson0330 said:


> Lol!  What did all you expect.  Lansings teams always go in the opposite direction.  Not only is he the worst in game adjuster in college athletics, but his best player is now the his biggest liability..  Put two and two together.  Scott maybe the most selfish player I've ever seen and he doesn't have an once of leadership in that empty tank.  Lansing has, is, and always will be a complete fraud.  Qyidar Davis has gotta be thinking what did I get myself into playing for this joke of a coach.  They're DONE!  I'd fire Landing dumbass when he stepped foot on the tarmac at Hulman Regional Airport.  Totally unacceptable!



Lol to you. Huge fan and supporter of the program I’m sure of it.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

SycfromBirth said:


> I'm only looking at the stat line (which doesn't tell the whole story), but BScott had a dreadful night.
> 
> 6pts on 2-10 shooting.  0-6 from 3.  2-3 from the line.  1 TO. 0 Assists. 3 Rebounds....in 35 minutes.
> 
> Because I wasn't watching, I don't know how many total touches he had but he certainly didn't do much with the shots he took.



His shot selection was good and unfortunately for him and the rest of the team his shots just didn't fall.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

Jackson0330 said:


> Lol!  What did all you expect.  Lansings teams always go in the opposite direction.  Not only is he the worst in game adjuster in college athletics, but his best player is now the his biggest liability..  Put two and two together.  Scott maybe the most selfish player I've ever seen and he doesn't have an once of leadership in that empty tank.  Lansing has, is, and always will be a complete fraud.  Qyidar Davis has gotta be thinking what did I get myself into playing for this joke of a coach.  They're DONE!  I'd fire Lansing dumbass when he stepped foot on the tarmac at Hulman Regional Airport.  Totally unacceptable!



Let me tell you, Scott is not the problem. The kid had a bad night shooting and none of his shots were forced tonight. You must of missed the Air Force game when Scott got Key going to finish the game. Scott is a competitor and wants to win. And for the record one more time, Scott is not the problem.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> That is how much it cost to buy the PPV from UNT.



It feels like I wasted money of season tix for football.  Now hoops is beginning to seem the same way.  No way am I gong P{V.  Shame on me.  Shouldn't feel this way.  Well I do.  Right now spending the ISU $ on a cruise with LOML sounds pretty good.  Somehow it seems trading my tix for UIndy game for a bag of Whited Castles is reasonable.  Maybe I just need an attitude adjustment.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Drop Overtime Thriller At North Texas*






DENTON, Texas -- Indiana State held a late lead in regulation but was unable to hold off a pesky North Texas team as the Sycamores fell 79-76 in overtime at the UNT Coliseum. 

More...


----------



## bent20

Guess ISU has finally worn me down with its apathy toward sports. Like most ISU grads, I no longer care.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Here is a question I'll post for you.

Going back to the 6 minute mark when we're up 10... is there anything that could have been done differently to keep the lead? 

Actually a second one as well:

At around the 13 or 14 minute mark, we sub in Knight and Demo and go with a small lineup IIRC and go from being tied at 9 to down 6 or 7. Why does the staff continue to run those two guys out there, who have shown they are garbage minute guys?

At some point, the players have to make plays and the staff have to quit putting them in bad situations. This is a total team shit show right now with a lot of blame to go around.


----------



## Murse

Jackson0330 said:


> Lol!  What did all you expect.  Lansings teams always go in the opposite direction.  Not only is he the worst in game adjuster in college athletics, but his best player is now the his biggest liability..  Put two and two together.  Scott maybe the most selfish player I've ever seen and he doesn't have an once of leadership in that empty tank.  Lansing has, is, and always will be a complete fraud.  Qyidar Davis has gotta be thinking what did I get myself into playing for this joke of a coach.  They're DONE!  I'd fire Lansing dumbass when he stepped foot on the tarmac at Hulman Regional Airport.  Totally unacceptable!



I agree with most of this. Lansing is trash, period. Ohio, similiar game with same results. Why, imo he relies on players that loses leads amd puts the game on 5 guys. No adjustments same ol shit results....L. Scott is one diminsional...if he isnt scoring he literally brings nothing else to the table, had no business being in the game in the end. Idk how Bronson gets significant minutes tbh. When we need a spark Hughes brings instant energy and production. Imo Barnes, Key, Davis, Hughes, murch is a lineup that will score points immediatly. I just dont understand how Lansing isnt on the hot seat. Flat out this loss is on him. Scott took high percentage shots with the exception of a few nba range 3's, but Lansing needs to realize past means nothing. Every game is a new challange. Adapt and overcome. He just sticks with a squad that lost the lead, and then the game. Congrats coach.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

Jason Svoboda said:


> Here is a question I'll post for you.
> 
> Going back to the 6 minute mark when we're up 10... is there anything that could have been done differently to keep the lead?
> 
> Actually a second one as well:
> 
> At around the 13 or 14 minute mark, we sub in Knight and Demo and go with a small lineup IIRC and go from being tied at 9 to down 6 or 7. Why does the staff continue to run those two guys out there, who have shown they are garbage minute guys?
> 
> At some point, the players have to make plays and the staff have to quit putting them in bad situations. This is a total team shit show right now with a lot of blame to go around.



I think if we zoned UNT all game we win. They didn't have much of an answer for our zone and the only three's they hit were uncontested ones.


----------



## Jackson0330

Owner of lower bowl season tickets.  So, STFU.


----------



## Jackson0330

I hate to say it, but you can't make Chicken Salad out of Chicken Shit and this is what Greg Lansing has been serving us for a long time.  Scott as your leader.  2016-17 a record of 11-20.   Currently, 3-5 this year.  We all deserve better than possible the most inept leader of men (Lansing) I ever seen.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Murse said:


> I agree with most of this. Lansing is trash, period. Ohio, similiar game with same results. Why, imo he relies on players that loses leads amd puts the game on 5 guys. No adjustments same ol shit results....L. Scott is one diminsional...if he isnt scoring he literally brings nothing else to the table, had no business being in the game in the end. Idk how Bronson gets significant minutes tbh. When we need a spark Hughes brings instant energy and production. Imo Barnes, Key, Davis, Hughes, murch is a lineup that will score points immediatly. I just dont understand how Lansing isnt on the hot seat. Flat out this loss is on him. Scott took high percentage shots with the exception of a few nba range 3's, but Lansing needs to realize past means nothing. Every game is a new challange. Adapt and overcome. He just sticks with a squad that lost the lead, and then the game. Congrats coach.



LOL.

“Hughes brings instant energy (and production)” 

“Lansing is trash” 

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Guys, nothing positive will come of attacking each other. Let's try to keep the discussion on the team and performance.


----------



## Murse

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> LOL.
> 
> “Hughes brings instant energy (and production)”
> 
> “Lansing is trash”
> 
> Hmmmmm...



Laugh all you want, but Lansing IS trash. More specifically Hughes bring energy and skill, hasnt put up big numbers aka production. Ill give ya that but who else besides Key has his athleticism...no one. Im not saying he is thw answer, but with most guys out there playing like shit he is a guy that runs the offense doesnt take bad shots and plays smart. Does he make mistakes, sure. But he is the only one i see who has a small leash. I believe he could have been a spark late in the game, or at the very least play give him a shot to make plays. You can pump sunshine up Lansing ass, but i call it like i see it. Fact is seniors we have arnt good, i like that Key is getting PT but i personally believe hughes should too, until proven wrong. I dont really need your input everytime i say something...


----------



## Hooper

“I just dont understand how Lansing isnt on the hot seat. “

Let me help you.  Follow these instructions:

1.  Read his contract
2.  Peruse the ISU athletics budget 
3.  Do simple math.

He’s not going anywhere anytime soon unless he wants to.  Especially since some of the biggest donors to the program (and ISU athletics) are personal friends of his.


----------



## skdent1414

Kind of weird after the loss last night I didn’t even feel pissed off. Must be a sign that my give a damn is busted (Jo Dee Messina reference).


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

skdent1414 said:


> Kind of weird after the loss last night I didn’t even feel pissed off. Must be a sign that my give a damn is busted (Jo Dee Messina reference).



Lol nice. Well played.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hooper said:


> “I just dont understand how Lansing isnt on the hot seat. “
> 
> Let me help you.  Follow these instructions:
> 
> 1.  Read his contract
> 2.  Peruse the ISU athletics budget
> 3.  Do simple math.
> 
> He’s not going anywhere anytime soon unless he wants to.  Especially since some of the biggest donors to the program (and ISU athletics) are personal friends of his.



For anyone questioning Hooper on this, he's 100% right. It would cost roughly $750k to buy him out after this season, or roughly 42% of the last public basketball budget. Not happening. Seat is cooooooold... Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. The only time you could see him exit early is if he left for another job or if one of you cuts a VERY large check. Here is what remains on Lansing's contract:

2017-2018 - $242,980 - $743,340 buyout
2018-2019 - $247,780 - $505,160 buyout
2019-2020 - $252,580 - $257,380 buyout
2020-2021 - $257,380  

If you're a Sycamore basketball fan, your hope is that Lansing can turn the program back into a consistent winner. Otherwise, we'll likely have a new coach in 2021.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

skdent1414 said:


> Kind of weird after the loss last night I didn’t even feel pissed off. Must be a sign that my give a damn is busted (Jo Dee Messina reference).



Hard to fault any fans in feeling that way. 

I still watch and give a damn, but wasn't pissed. I think I'm becoming conditioned to lose and that really sucks.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> For anyone questioning Hooper on this, he's 100% right. It would cost roughly $750k to buy him out after this season, or roughly 42% of the last public basketball budget. Not happening. Seat is cooooooold... Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. The only time you could see him exit early is if he left for another job or if one of you cuts a VERY large check. Here is what remains on Lansing's contract:
> 
> 2017-2018 - $242,980 - $743,340 buyout
> 2018-2019 - $247,780 - $505,160 buyout
> 2019-2020 - $252,580 - $257,380 buyout
> 2020-2021 - $257,380
> 
> If you're a Sycamore basketball fan, your hope is that Lansing can turn the program back into a consistent winner. Otherwise, we'll likely have a new coach in 2021.



This post needs to be a "sticky" in every game thread.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Hard to fault any fans in feeling that way.
> 
> I still watch and give a damn, but wasn't pissed. I think I'm becoming conditioned to lose and that really sucks.



This is pretty much where I am.  Still care, but am getting numb to results like this and just refuse to get too upset about it.  Not liking that feeling, but it is better than flying off the rails or having my whole day ruined every time we lose.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I'm as guilty as anyone for being overly-optimistic.  But now when I follow the games, reality hits me right in the face. 
1)  Our "senior leader" is struggling.
2)  Barnes is just a true SO.
3)  Key and Hughes are FR.
4)  Thomas, hopefully, is making a transition to D1.
5)  We continue to fail to get quality big guys.  This has been going on since we became D1, with just a few exceptions.  Even our best teams have had barely average or below average centers and short PF's.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> He’s not very good. People keep waiting like he’s just been waking up on the wrong side of the bed or something.



Yes.  Our "typical" big.  He came in recovering from a serious injury and we usually don't get much from our big guys until Jr-Sr years.  

I think, if Key and Hughes can get up to speed, we might be looking at Davis at the PF in conference play.


----------



## BankShot

Hooper said:


> “I just dont understand how Lansing isnt on the hot seat. “
> 
> Let me help you.  Follow these instructions:
> 
> 1.  Read his contract
> 2.  Peruse the ISU athletics budget
> 3.  Do simple math.
> 
> He’s not going anywhere anytime soon unless he wants to.  Especially since some of the biggest donors to the program (and ISU athletics) are personal friends of his.



...which truly manifests how MICRO ISU/Terre Haute is in_ the big ray of light_. You can thank RON PRETTYMAN for tinting the ISU "windows." But he pulled his ripcord & darted for the 'Nap, didn't he?

The basketball program is so hard up for attendance @ HC, they've thrown out a lifeline to DUANE KLEUH (who was crudely "let go" in 1967, after putting together what ultimately became the '68 NCAA Small College Runnerup squad). One thing GL is good at is manipulating PR.



There's "simple math," then there's also the _light of truth_. Ultimately, GL will be forced to face the latter as far as his coaching dayz are concerned @ ISU.


----------



## treeman

So can anyone tell us why Davis did not start?


----------



## Daveinth

BankShot said:


> ...which truly manifests how MICRO ISU/Terre Haute is in_ the big ray of light_. You can thank RON PRETTYMAN for tinting the ISU "windows." But he pulled his ripcord & darted for the 'Nap, didn't he?
> 
> The basketball program is so hard up for attendance @ HC, they've thrown out a lifeline to DUANE KLEUH (who was crudely "let go" in 1967, after putting together what ultimately became the '68 NCAA Small College Runnerup squad). One thing GL is good at is manipulating PR.
> 
> View attachment 1375
> 
> There's "simple math," then there's also the _light of truth_. Ultimately, GL will be forced to face the latter as far as his coaching dayz are concerned @ ISU.



Do you honestly believe there will be a bump in attendance because of this? Come really? How many 20 somethings or 30 somethings have ever heard of him? The only reason there was a bump when they retired his jersey was they tied it into retiring Larry's jersey the same day.


----------



## BankShot

Daveinth said:


> Do you honestly believe there will be a bump in attendance because of this? Come really? How many 20 somethings or 30 somethings have ever heard of him? The only reason there was a bump when they retired his jersey was they tied it into retiring Larry's jersey the same day.



It's all about infusing HISTORY into the current shit-uation...a psychological "litter box." Btw, those around in '67 would like to see if DK still carries his tennis gear w/ him. I'm sure that Bill Malloy (one of his life chums) will be there...friends of friends even @ age 90 add up.

https://isu-aceweb-001.indstate.edu/wconnect/CourseStatus.awp?Course=13FOSENIORWK

How old were you in '67?


----------



## rapala

I digress,  wonder what our attendance would be if we were playing DK basketball.  It was fun to watch and exciting!  If 
we remodel HC will our facility will be as good as Loyola and will we have enough money to get players like they get.  Add Valpo to that envy last.


----------



## BrokerZ

Just a few observations from last night:

1. UNT made some amazing shots in the last minute of regulation.  Just three-point prayers that somehow went in.  We had hands in their faces on all attempts and they still made them.  Kudos to UNT...they shot amazingly well in the second half and especially in the closing minutes.  It was like watching Ohio all over again.

2. We got absolutely, just absolutely, toasted on the boards by a team that doesn't rebound the ball all that well.  Rebounding has always and continues to be one of the major problems with Lansing's teams.  He's admitted he's a bad rebounding coach and clearly is just accepting that, I guess.  If you look at the box score you won't see a huge differential, but UNT gobbled up offensive boards at very opportune times and it definitely kept them close throughout the game.

3. I don't understand our rotations one bit.  I guess we're just going to tinker with this until the start of conference play because I'm not following the strategy.  This has been discussed at length before, so I won't harp on this too much.  It's just getting old.

4. This team goes as Scott goes.  If he's hitting his shots, we're remarkably better.  If he's not, like last night, its' going to be a grind.  I didn't think Scott forced anything last night, but he was 0-6 from three which is a big reason why we lost.

5. Trey Knight is from that general area and had quite a bit of family in the stands.  Also, Jordan Barnes' grandmother was there, and I also saw here in Wichita last year.  She must travel to just about every away game for her to make it all the way down to UNT.  She also has his twitter handle on the back of her shirt, which I got a kick out of.

6. The UNT "Super Pit" is absolutely the worst D1 arena I've ever watched a game.  The current un-renovated Hulman Center is the Taj Mahal compared to that gym.  There were maybe 200-300 people there total...including the band.  The student section had less than 10 people.  There was a woman writing her Christmas cards sitting a few seats over from me...she was really into it.  At one point there were two sitting on opposite sides of the arena and they still managed to have a full conversation with one another...it was that quiet.  UNT did sell beer, though, so that helped.  

Bottom line though...I got too loud and a little obnoxious last night and the 2-3 passionate UNT fans that were there made sure to rub it all in my face once they won.  I deserved it.


----------



## Daveinth

BankShot said:


> It's all about infusing HISTORY into the current shit-uation...a psychological "litter box." Btw, those around in '67 would like to see if DK still carries his tennis gear w/ him. I'm sure that Bill Malloy (one of his life chums) will be there...friends of friends even @ age 90 add up.
> 
> https://isu-aceweb-001.indstate.edu/wconnect/CourseStatus.awp?Course=13FOSENIORWK
> 
> *How old were you in '67?*



Depends on the month LOL and you Didn't answer the question will this cause a bump in attendance . You said Lansing is good at the PR thing and the PR he is trying to us should be in an effort to bump attendance and this will maybe see 5 people more . Most people will think who is the old dude on the bench .


----------



## BankShot

Daveinth said:


> ...Most people will think who is the old dude on the bench .



Given the knowledge base of most people around TH and ISU Basketball, you're probably right. Almost impossible to carry on any essence of "historical tradition" in a program with multiple tracks of 4-yr. losing seasons, which seemingly is the direction we're headed.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

If there is a bump in attendance, the average age of those making up the bump will be 70+.


----------



## BankShot

Sycamore Proud said:


> If there is a bump in attendance, the average age of those making up the bump will be 70+.



...which further reinforces the current state of desperation (see earlier "life saver") of ISU Basketball. Take a glance at the empty seats in HC now, you'll notice that the post-Bird/Menser fans have "abandoned the coop." If GL hasn't noticed this trend, it's no wonder he's floundering in his lineup rotations since Gudino headed South.


----------



## BankShot

treeman said:


> So can anyone tell us why Davis did not start?



You answer is found within...

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_54dc240d-6094-55b1-90cf-344c41809d27.html

Nothing like shredding the character of your "team leader"...another "Bell Ringer" during the X-mas season by GL (recall last year's incident w/ TJ?).


----------



## Westbadenboy

Bank -- can you provide a summary of what the paper said -- some of us have trouble accessing the Terre Haute paper....thanks


----------



## TreeTop

Westbadenboy said:


> Bank -- can you provide a summary of what the paper said -- some of us have trouble accessing the Terre Haute paper....thanks



Here's your summary...

_ISU also didn’t play Qiydar Davis for the first 10 minutes of the game. Lansing referred to an unspecified off-floor problem for Davis’s early absence._


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Certain actions have certain consequences.  We don't know he details of the Davis story.  This is as it should be.  It seems that whatever the issue was, it has be handled.  Drop it and get on with the business at hand.  Go Sycamores!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> You answer is found within...
> 
> http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_54dc240d-6094-55b1-90cf-344c41809d27.html
> 
> Nothing like shredding the character of your "team leader"...another "Bell Ringer" during the X-mas season by GL (recall last year's incident w/ TJ?).



How did he "shred" the character of Davis? I'm eagerly awaiting a response to how you can dissect that statement into a character shredding remark? Golden asked him - what did you want him to say? Do you not want him to hold people accountable? 

For those that can't see it: 

_ISU also didn’t play Qiydar Davis for the first 10 minutes of the game. Lansing referred to an unspecified off-floor problem for Davis’s early absence. Though Davis ultimately had 13 points off the bench, Lansing said attention to detail isn’t just something that needs to be on-point when the arena lights are on.

“It’s off the floor as well as on the floor. You have to do the things we ask of you and there’s always going to be repercussions for this and that. I’m a firm believer that little things off the floor spill out on the floor. We’re a team that looks like that because we make so many little mistakes that lead to big things as far as winning and losing,” Lansing said.
_


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> How did he "shred" the character of Davis? I'm eagerly awaiting a response to how you can dissect that statement into a character shredding remark? Golden asked him - what did you want him to say? *Do you not want him to hold people accountable?
> *
> 
> Accountable for WHAT? WHAT "little thing off the floor spilled out?"  Has it got SO BAD that he has to select a "fall guy" to re-direct attention from his half-assed coaching?
> 
> So far this season, Davis has been an outspoken proponent in support of GL's principles. Now all of a sudden this?  Geeesh...


----------



## BankShot

Sycamore Proud said:


> Certain actions have certain consequences.  We don't know he details of the Davis story.  This is as it should be.  It seems that whatever the issue was, it has be handled.  Drop it and get on with the business at hand.  Go Sycamores!



Just like last year & TJ Bell...can the ol' man recall that one?:dead:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> SycamoreStateofMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he "shred" the character of Davis? I'm eagerly awaiting a response to how you can dissect that statement into a character shredding remark? Golden asked him - what did you want him to say? *Do you not want him to hold people accountable?
> *
> 
> Accountable for WHAT? WHAT "little thing off the floor spilled out?"  Has it got SO BAD that he has to select a "fall guy" to re-direct attention from his half-assed coaching?
> 
> So far this season, Davis has been an outspoken proponent in support of GL's principles. Now all of a sudden this?  Geeesh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. About what I thought - I just wanted to hear what else you had to say. I got nothing to add.
Click to expand...


----------



## BankShot

Curious Twitch...what type of team "rule" in Pee Wee League Basketball @ the TH Boys Club would cue a one half game cruise on the U.S.S. Pine?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

BankShot said:


> *Just like last year* & TJ Bell...can the ol' man recall that one?:dead:




What do you know that makes this true---rumors, assumptions, facts?


----------



## BankShot

Just citing the timeliness of December HISTORY the past couple years...

Don't you think it's ironic that ISU's #1 "mentally tough" player (who's a GRADUATE student), would purposely "break a team rule?" 

Here's the ploy of GL...it's known as "deflection." 

https://tealswan.com/resources/articles/deflection-the-coping-mechanism-from-hell-r234/


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> Curious Twitch...what type of team "rule" in Pee Wee League Basketball @ the TH Boys Club would cue a one half game cruise on the U.S.S. Pine?



It aint even about that for me Bank. Like at the end of the day if your willing to second guess every decision the guy makes then were not going to be able to have a reasonable conversation. For instance you constantly challenge:

His use of defense and lack of ability to change. 

His post players lack of moves and development.

His manipulation of the media. 

His sub pattern or lack of. 

Down to how he decides to discipline players. 

 Tell me that it really doesn’t matter at this point - we’re not going to be able to have a reasonable conversation given the fact that everything he says and does is under such a microscope. 

I tell you what - if your able to tell me 3 things you like about Lansing as a coach I will tell you 3 things I hate about him as a coach. Then we can work from that - but if you’re just going to trash him post after post, it’s not productive and a waste of time. Maybe you don’t like 3 things about him - that’s fine. You’re questioning everything he does - it’s ridiculous.

As for Davis - I’ve been to practice Bank (a few times) and Davis has vocally fired back at Lansing more than once - not in a demonstrative way, but in a way good cop bad cop kinda way. I was shocked to see Lansing let it go on a couple occasions - Lansing afforded him some room to “clown” that he wouldn’t other guys. I’m not saying this has anything to do with it (I love Davis energy and personality) but he’s not necessarily the most respectful when it comes to just shutting up and listening. Some context you probably didn’t have - but I know I know - Lansings still a fuck. I get it.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Just in case anyone missed it this terrible North Texas team is now in the CBI Championship. I watched them (on ESPN3) play in the semi final against Jacksonville State and the Mean Green looked really good. They definitely know how to put the ball in the hole. I don't feel so bad about losing to them after watching that game.

UNT plays tomorrow at San Francisco and then on Wednesday in Denton, TX in a best of three series. They'll play the third game on Friday in Denton if necessary. All three games will be on ESPNU.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

And North Texas just won the CBI Championship. UNT took games 2 and 3, while USF took game 1. Their fans seem pretty excited on their board. I wish we could get good enough again to make one of these tournaments.


----------

